# world war11 vets trip to Thailand



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello,

I am bringing a group of UK vets to Thailand for a memorial visit. I want to make sure all is ok for them and make it a great visit for them. Especially as sadly it will be the last time,,as most are age over 90. I am hoping to find someone who can help with advice and to confirm if a for example a hotels is as good as it looks in the fotos. Really I am looking for a little spy. Ideally someone who lives close to Kancahanabaru and or Bangkok.

Not a commercial offer i'm afraid but sure the vest would apprecaite it and for sure we promise you a beer or two.

John


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi John - I have sent you a private message which I hope will assist with this very worthy venture.


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

123libuse said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am bringing a group of UK vets to Thailand for a memorial visit. I want to make sure all is ok for them and make it a great visit for them. Especially as sadly it will be the last time,,as most are age over 90. I am hoping to find someone who can help with advice and to confirm if a for example a hotels is as good as it looks in the fotos. Really I am looking for a little spy. Ideally someone who lives close to Kancahanabaru and or Bangkok.
> 
> ...


I visit Kanchanburi frequently, the guest house Noble Knight (on the web) would probably suit, low level nice outside lounge,just off the main street. A popular place. 

There is no way they would get around Hellfire Pass,(about 50 minutes from Kanchanaburi) away at that age,but you could drive to the road that dissects it,for the view,about a mile further up the road. 
The museum by the bridge is pretty useless,the one by the graveyard on the main road is good,one at Hellfire Pass too There are 2 graveyards there in Kanchanburi,the one mentioned is not the original one,the one a couple of miles away is an original ,(they died and were buried there.

You could take them on the twice a day ride on The Death Railway,forget the name Nam Tok or something from Kanchanaburi,about 100 Baht each


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*Yoko River Kwai Resort*



123libuse said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am bringing a group of UK vets to Thailand for a memorial visit. I want to make sure all is ok for them and make it a great visit for them. Especially as sadly it will be the last time,,as most are age over 90. I am hoping to find someone who can help with advice and to confirm if a for example a hotels is as good as it looks in the fotos. Really I am looking for a little spy. Ideally someone who lives close to Kancahanabaru and or Bangkok.
> 
> ...


I visit Kanchanaburi area frequently and usually stay at the Yoko River Kwai Resort where by coincidence I am at the moment for the long weekend holiday (Queen's birthday and Mother's day). 

It is well located at Sai Yok , right on the banks of the River Kwai Noi , and just 5 kms off the main road out of Kanchanaburi towards Hellfire Pass and onward to the Three Pagodas Pass turnoff , etc. The Sai Yok turnoff from the main road is about 40 kms from Hellfire Pass. Nam Tok , which is the final stop on the old POW line still in operation , is about 15 kms form the Sai Yok turnoff. The Wang Po wooden viaduct on the railway line is one km away from the resort and can be easily visited. 

This is a comfortable and well run resort 500 metres from the railway line with a strong local flavour and delightful garden - the only drawback might be some dozen odd steps to climb to get to the rooms which are of wooden construction with large balconies overlooking the Kwai Noi river. All rooms have large bathrooms and aircon.

If this looks interesting and you would like more details please ask.


----------



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

*veterans return trip Thailand*

Hi thanks for the excellent info. However I fear the climb would be a major problem here. We will arrive at Kanchanabaru on 10//11/11 and be there for 1 week. During that time there will be the following: Saturday 12th a rememberance service, and on Sunday the British Embassy will be running an Armistice Service There will be other groups of FEPOW veterans here then. If you was around at any time-be great.

John 








Mweiga said:


> I visit Kanchanaburi area frequently and usually stay at the Yoko River Kwai Resort where by coincidence I am at the moment for the long weekend holiday (Queen's birthday and Mother's day).
> 
> It is well located at Sai Yok , right on the banks of the River Kwai Noi , and just 5 kms off the main road out of Kanchanaburi towards Hellfire Pass and onward to the Three Pagodas Pass turnoff , etc. The Sai Yok turnoff from the main road is about 40 kms from Hellfire Pass. Nam Tok , which is the final stop on the old POW line still in operation , is about 15 kms form the Sai Yok turnoff. The Wang Po wooden viaduct on the railway line is one km away from the resort and can be easily visited.
> 
> ...


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

This website has plenty of information and links for hotels, guesthouses, transport options

*Hellfire Pass - Memorial Service*
Every year on November 11th (Armistice Day) there is a memorial service held at "Hellfire Pass", one of the most notorious sections of the Death Railway. There is always a very impressive turnout to mark this special day.


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Think accommodation maybe a bit tight around that date in the area. If you stay in the Bangkok area the Southern bus terminal is the one to use,they have comfortable mini buses (about 100 Baht) to Kanch leaving every half hour or so,big buses too ,bit less frequently tho

Amazing how you can get guys that age on a 'plane let alone the trek. Do not know if any were actually there during war,but if they were it will be sadness itself,a lot of grief builds over the years. My old man would never talk about Dunkirk,any mention especially after a pint or two ,whoops, talk about the weather quick.

Sometimes I wander around those cemeteries looking at names and regiments ,then come across something like Spr Joe Bloggs of the Royal Engineers, 21 years old, or suchlike,it was less than 20 years and it could have been me,1943 when most died during the Speedo period and 1963 when I was in the army for a spell in the Royal Engineers,gives me the shudders

Visiting Singapore is interesting too,the old Ford motor company where the Brit surrender took place,they came out of the building with the flags and the major whoever it was, tossed the white flag away. I know your group will not be up to that.

I know someone living in Kanchanaburi, if accommodation is tight drop a line I will see what he can dig up


----------



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

This site is I am sure will prove very useful to me, thanks very much. I am aiming to take them there for the armistice day memorial service..if I can find a hotel that is.

Thanks once again.



Song_Si said:


> Hi


----------



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

*reply*

Hi,

Thanks so much for your reply. As you are no doubt aware vet's from all around the world return here for armistice memorial service 12 Nov. The British legion tour includes Hellfire Pass, I am not sure how they manage. There are some mixed reviews on Noble Knight!

Cheers,

John

QUOTE=jb44;584456]I visit Kanchanburi frequently, the guest house Noble Knight (on the web) would probably suit, low level nice outside lounge,just off the main street. A popular place. 

There is no way they would get around Hellfire Pass,(about 50 minutes from Kanchanaburi) away at that age,but you could drive to the road that dissects it,for the view,about a mile further up the road. 
The museum by the bridge is pretty useless,the one by the graveyard on the main road is good,one at Hellfire Pass too There are 2 graveyards there in Kanchanburi,the one mentioned is not the original one,the one a couple of miles away is an original ,(they died and were buried there.

You could take them on the twice a day ride on The Death Railway,forget the name Nam Tok or something from Kanchanaburi,about 100 Baht each[/QUOTE]


----------



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

*reply*

[As the boys are elderly I would really need a minibus to collect them outside our hotel. Also as this is a tour I am offering them they would expect it. I am told there are lots of bus operators but need to be careful the drivers have not been on the sauce!! The Vets do not have much spare cash and I am trying to avoid rip off local tour providers/guides. If you could advise on a reliable coach operator that would be great. All of these boys were actually ex POWs on the railroad.

We are including Singapore as well. The British Legion via Leger Tours do an annual trip combining Changi and Kanchanabaru.

A person locally in Kanchanabaru would be invaluable. Especially if we needed a Dr. Also if they knew a reliable person for the various, tours. There is some budget to pay someone. In some cases instead of the actual vet coming it's their widows instead. The trip is being funded via the Big Lottery. Could you also advise me of the average price of a dinner in 4 star around Kanachanabaru?

Cheers,

John


QUOTE=jb44;585501]Think accommodation maybe a bit tight around that date in the area. If you stay in the Bangkok area the Southern bus terminal is the one to use,they have comfortable mini buses (about 100 Baht) to Kanch leaving every half hour or so,big buses too ,bit less frequently tho

]
Amazing how you can get guys that age on a 'plane let alone the trek. Do not know if any were actually there during war,but if they were it will be sadness itself,a lot of grief builds over the years. My old man would never talk about Dunkirk,any mention especially after a pint or two ,whoops, talk about the weather quick.

Sometimes I wander around those cemeteries looking at names and regiments ,then come across something like Spr Joe Bloggs of the Royal Engineers, 21 years old, or suchlike,it was less than 20 years and it could have been me,1943 when most died during the Speedo period and 1963 when I was in the army for a spell in the Royal Engineers,gives me the shudders

Visiting Singapore is interesting too,the old Ford motor company where the Brit surrender took place,they came out of the building with the flags and the major whoever it was, tossed the white flag away. I know your group will not be up to that.

I know someone living in Kanchanaburi, if accommodation is tight drop a line I will see what he can dig up[/QUOTE]


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Your asking questions in a general Thailand forum,probably you will get general answers in reply,you need need a more specific site for your specific questions and answers . I'll send you a link in private messages,I think somebody else is asking specifically what your after there too

I agree Noble Knight is a bit basic plus,and the main street outside is tacky to say the least but I thought you were just on a ad hoc basis,not an organised tour. The other contributor I would not ignore though,most (there called resorts,but are just roads or tracks leading to quite nice hotels) will have some form of steps, the River Kwai generally is in a valley. I would stay out of Kanchanaburi ,probably a few miles away,but I would get booking now as it is a popular time of year This is not the UK and the staff are always helpful and willing to go the extra mile. Just do not be too generous with the tips,20 baht is ok,anything more and it ruins things for the ex pats.

Any form of transport is cheap ,you will be extremely unlucky to get ripped off,but I would not mention you are being funded either,once big bucks are mentioned the eyeballs start rolling . 

Four star hotel meal prices?,do not think there are many, if any 4 star hotels,probably 3 tho,should think about 500 Baht tops, morelike 300 for what the old folk could manage Most or probably all of the resort places are good,unlike the dumps in the UK though,most are on the left hand side coming out of Kanch towards Hellfire Pass

Ring the hotel that the other person suggested,tell them your requirements,I stay usually across the street from Noble Knight,now that is basic minus(why spend a fiver ,when two will do?)


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

123libuse said:


> [As the boys are elderly I would really need a minibus to collect them outside our hotel. Also as this is a tour I am offering them they would expect it. I am told there are lots of bus operators but need to be careful the drivers have not been on the sauce!! The Vets do not have much spare cash and I am trying to avoid rip off local tour providers/guides. If you could advise on a reliable coach operator that would be great. All of these boys were actually ex POWs on the railroad.
> 
> We are including Singapore as well. The British Legion via Leger Tours do an annual trip combining Changi and Kanchanabaru.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

John -

I've had a word with the owner / manager of the Yoko River Kwai Resort where I've been staying for the past few days , explaining the situation and he would be interested to take charge locally of the accommodation and minibus organisation , etc.

This guy has something of an interest in the POW railway and its story having his resort in the middle of it all. He is also a very sympathetic sort of fellow and would I believe do a good job of organising and taking care of the vets on the trip.

For the accommodation he says he would allocate all the ground level rooms so there are no stairs to climb and would arrange personal handlers for any wheelchair chaps , etc.

If you are interested to take this further please let me know numbers , how many in wheelchairs (if any), and the week's programme details , so I can get back to the Yoko owner and take further - I've knowm him a few years and feel comfortable he would not just view this as a purely commercial venture. I'm also going to be in UK (Bucks) in 4 weeks time for a month so we could meet to discuss should you want to try this option.

Rgds, James


----------



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi James,

This sound just what I am looking for. Many thanks much for putting yourself out both for me and the Vet's. 

As the trip is on a tight budget this seems ideal as thus far I have been hit with mega prices on transport/food and guide services. Moreover I cant be sure any of them are reliable.

One snag might be it's a heavy booked period-annual rememberance services. Could you ask if there might be a concession for me as their coordinator/host.

There are none in wheelchairs. Some are bringing a 'carer' and one guests is the widow of a Vets. I may have mentioned before but the trip is funded by the national lottery, but leaves little room for extras. They are only entitled to return to their theatre of war..i.e Singapore means they wont pay for a trip to Thailand, and vice-versa. As there were insufficient number for both Thailand and Singapore I amalgamated the two. This means that I adjusted it to Singapore first and then on to Thailand. The extra cost here with additional flight tickets and more expensive accommodation in Singapore, I have to cover.

Number of people in group-16

Programme:

November 9th-15th. 

9th Nov. Coach direct from airport to the River Kwai. Remainder of the day relax, and general leisurely wander around.

10th Visit to Kanchanaburi and Chungkai Commonwealth War Cemeteries. Travel along the Burma-Siam ‘Death Railway’ from Kanchanaburi to Namtok.

11th Visit Hellfire Pass and Museum.

12th Attend two Services of Remembrance on Saturday at Kanchanaburi and Chungkai War Cemeteries..

13th British Embassy held Service of Remembrance at Kanchanaburi and Chungkai Cemeteries. Also meet up with other groups of FEPOW veterans as well as British Embassy staff.

14th Travel by long-tail boats along River Kwai and spend rest of day exploring and doing your own thing. Hopefully chatting to other veterans from various parts of the world.

Day 11 Bus to Bangkok.

If he could also arrange the following it would be great: Day 11 Bus to Bangkok. Afternoon short tour of Bangkok, canal cruise and visit to the Temple of Dawn. 
Day 12 Trip to the Grand Palace and Rose Gardens.



John -

I've had a word with the owner / manager of the Yoko River Kwai Resort where I've been staying for the past few days , explaining the situation and he would be interested to take charge locally of the accommodation and minibus organisation , etc.

This guy has something of an interest in the POW railway and its story having his resort in the middle of it all. He is also a very sympathetic sort of fellow and would I believe do a good job of organising and taking care of the vets on the trip.

For the accommodation he says he would allocate all the ground level rooms so there are no stairs to climb and would arrange personal handlers for any wheelchair chaps , etc.

If you are interested to take this further please let me know numbers , how many in wheelchairs (if any), and the week's programme details , so I can get back to the Yoko owner and take further - I've knowm him a few years and feel comfortable he would not just view this as a purely commercial venture. I'm also going to be in UK (Bucks) in 4 weeks time for a month so we could meet to discuss should you want to try this option.

You really are a STAR James.

Regards


John

Rgds, James[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

123libuse said:


> Hi James,
> 
> This sound just what I am looking for. Many thanks much for putting yourself out both for me and the Vet's.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


John - give me a few days and I'll be back to you.

James


----------



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

*to James*

many thanks James.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

123libuse said:


> many thanks James.


John - we really need to be in private contact now , rather than cluttering up this forum with the minutiae of the vets trip planning and details - we both have our own personal email addresses but not sure how to go about exchanging them as I think the rules of this forum don't allow posting of addresses. Perhaps somebody can educate me further on how to go about this.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - removed the post with an email address in it, and have sent it by PM

123libuse to send a Personal Message just click on eg _Mweiga_ in the top left of his post, and select _'send a private message to Mweiga'_

Hope all works out well for the trip, be great if you can write a short reviews of the journey.


----------

